# Frostbite #2



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

The RC keeps cursing me with these river race courses where the wind is very shifty and gusty.

The good news is, we made up 10 minutes on our nemisis, getting within 24 seconds of them. Jeff, were you out there? I didn't see you or a boat called Synergy this time.


----------

